# Homemade septic at camp



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

Looking at installing some sort of septic system at our new deer camp. Does anyone have any good ideas or experiences with this? Not too worried about the treehugger/EPA folks, in regards to run-off, but dont want to be standing in or smelling it constantly...ideas???


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

55 Gal drum in the ground placed away from camp. As long as it is not (over used) they work fine. Be sure and put some openings in it.

Charlie


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

You need a permit in any County. One alternative is A solar toilet or composting toilet there legal and approved.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

How much usage will it be getting? What type of soil? We made one at a deer camp one time that was just a buried galvanized trash can in a sandy soil. Worked great as long as everyone took a Navy shower.


----------



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

Camp is located on the banks of the colorado river also. No plans to drain off into the river, but if we do overflow, it is inevitable. I dont want any fines, guess I'll look into the solar system. I have elec and water and it will only get moderate use, 2 weekends/month probably with 4-6 folks at camp.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

This makes me think of a hunt I went on a couple years ago. They had a 4 inch drain pipe on top of the ground that ended about 50 feet away. It didn't have enough drop and would plug sometimes, had to go out and kick it to get things to move on. Everything down the toilet would pile up at the end of the pipe. You got the idea.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Shovel, toilet paper, done.


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

Jason


As bad as it sound talk to Alan across the street from me. He just made one for a guy and i know he can tell you how to do it. It was a pretty cheap on the pocket book nad it works. I hit land in the morning so call me or i will call you.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

My BIL did the 55 gal drum in an old lease of his. I sure am glad I wasn't the one on the handle end of the pick he had to use to dig through the rock. He said he buried it and added chemicles to it. Must've worked well, he was there almost every weekend through the season and had it for several years.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

When I was hanging with the USMC in camp we had burn out barrels like on the movie Platoon. It works just keep stirring


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

We buried two 55 gallon barrels (plastic) with a bunch of holes in them and tied together with 4" PVC. They've been there for years with pretty heavy opening weekend use (6-8 guys) and never had a problem.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=95055&highlight=septic


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

*Yeast*

Ditto what viking48 says.....but be sure to add some Yeast cakes (available at Grocery stores) Just drop a couple yeast cakes in there when you put it in and it will start the biological process of breaking everything down and keeps it from getting clogged up. Also refrain from putting toilet paper in it....keep a small garbage can for that and maybe just burn the toilet paper or take to trash pile.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

we found it to hard and rocky for a 50 gal drum so we cut it in 1/2 with lots of holes and in 9 years never had a clogg up , 4 guys


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Please explain the barrel theory in detail, I have been tasked to create or buy one for the camp this year would much rather have something that I can build use and cover with dirt when I am done for the year.

Any pics would be greatly appreciated. Please shoot me a pm.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Bury the barrel top/open end down. Run your drain line to it and go through the bottom. Use toilet/shower. Its just that simple. The water will leach into the surrounding soil. You might also add some yeast cakes as mentioned earlier to break down the solids.


Just make sure everybody knows where it is at so they dont drive over it.


----------



## redheadhunter2004 (Sep 17, 2004)

dig a hole in the ground, and run your hose from the trailer to the hole and cover with dirt. that is what we did at my parents lease.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WHAT HE SAID AND....*



Too Tall said:


> Bury the barrel top/open end down. Run your drain line to it and go through the bottom. Use toilet/shower. Its just that simple. The water will leach into the surrounding soil. You might also add some yeast cakes as mentioned earlier to break down the solids.
> 
> Just make sure everybody knows where it is at so they dont drive over it.


Also remember, do not set the RUN pipe that goes from the shower/toilet to the barrel at too much of a downward angle. If you have too much angle, the water will run down leaving the POO plugging the run pipe. and cleaning them things out SUX.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

*250 gallon tanks*

Drop me a PM, I have quiet a few 250 gallon tanks that are "dirty" that anyone is welcome to (free but you come get them). They have an 8"-10" cap on the top and a 2" ball valve on the bottom. Good for septic or oil/chemical storage/disposal. These dirty tanks do not have the cage around them but here is a pic of a clean one for reference.
Located in Tomball.

Russell


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Harley said:


> This makes me think of a hunt I went on a couple years ago. They had a 4 inch drain pipe on top of the ground that ended about 50 feet away. It didn't have enough drop and would plug sometimes, had to go out and kick it to get things to move on. Everything down the toilet would pile up at the end of the pipe. You got the idea.


we had one like this. never backed up on us though.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm sorry Topwater blowup but it's kinda ironic how you're handle fits this thread...











Topwater blowup said:


> Please explain the barrel theory in detail, I have been tasked to create or buy one for the camp this year would much rather have something that I can build use and cover with dirt when I am done for the year.
> 
> Any pics would be greatly appreciated. Please shoot me a pm.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

just export the problem to nearby camp - end of problem.. lol


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> I'm sorry Topwater blowup but it's kinda ironic how you're handle fits this thread...


Hope nobody has the screen name Bluewater Backsplash.


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

Dig a hole. Run your line to the hole. Cover the hole with a sheet of steel. Cover the steel with dirt. The steel sheet is so your buddies dont fall in the crapper after a few adult beverages. We dug one two week ago and it took about two hours to do.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Septic System*

I am an old sewer engineer and I went through this several years ago with the County (Edwards) person that was to enforce the state law. There was a 55 gallon drum (above-ground) that was all set up to be a make-shift septic system by the previous owner of my property (he probably realized that due to the rock in the area of the camp there was no way that he would be able to bury the drum without a jackhammer/air compressor or dynamite!). The County agent had come by and assessed our systems by the time he contacted us. He had inspected the entire area. He told me that I had an illegal septic system (I knew it was not to the State code). He told me that I could install a legal system that would cost me thousands of dollars. I told him we only used the place a few times a year and that the cows and wild game produced more untreated waste than me or my guests did and he should think about putting diapers on the cows!!!! He did not budge and I did not want my name posted as a violator for everyone to see so I decided to take an alternate plan. He told me of several alternates that would meet the State's codes. One was a composting toilet and another was an incinerating toilet, both were somewhat expensive. Finally he told me of a burn toilet that I could build out of half a 55 gallon drum and use a mix of diesel and gasoline (1:4) to burn the solid waste to ash. I gave him several hundred dollars for the burn permit. We now discharge grey water to a slotted/perforated pipe that drains to the ground. All solid waste/feces is bagged using plastic bags to line our commode or bucket and burned. I think he put so much pressure on the landowners, present and future, that someone told him to back off. I never saw him or heard from him since I sent in the permit fee. All is well-as long as we have plenty of bags at camp!!!!!!! I would not invest too much money in an illiegal septic system. Do it right or just build you a burn toilet and pay the permit fee as soon as you are approached!!! Crappy diem!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

We have a good ol' outhouse.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.wikihow.com/Construct-a-Small-Septic-System It looks pretty involved, especially if the lease is in limestone country....but it is pretty cool. You might also check for a porta potty service in the area. You could run the sink greywater out to a food plot near camp. The bag thing worries me cause I know how explosive camp chili can be!


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

The first year we had our lease we had a porta-potty company place a unit at camp and we sent it back after the season was over. We then signed a five year lease with the rancher which included him bringing a water line to camp. We had a small mobile home as the camp house. 

I contacted a local guy that made septic tanks and he would deliver a 400 gallon tank to camp for $300. He asked who was going to install it. I told him we were going to rent a backhoe and do it ourself. He said that for an additional $100 he would dig the hole for the tank, set the tank, and dig the trench for the latteral line. We had to furnish and install the drain pipe and connect the tank to the trailer. We used straw bales on the bottom of the trench to ensure good drainage. 

That was 14 years ago and we have no had a problem with the system. It is better to do it right the first time and not have to do it several times.

There are 8 guys on the lease and it is a year round lease.


----------

